# Wife (nurse) had an affair (with Dr.). Expose after divorce??



## MovingOnNow (Sep 8, 2012)

My story is quite bizarre, perhaps interesting, and one day I'll sit down to type it all out, but here's the bottom line: I have proof that my wife cheated on me repeatedly with a coworker (an OB/GYN). The cheating included sex in the hospital they work at. I also have proof that he purchased ecstasy for the two of them. I also found out that he had an affair with another married nurse and split up that marriage as well--AND my wife knows all about it (I told you it was bizarre and interesting!).

I gave her a chance to reconcile and she didn't take it, so I filed for divorce. She was a bad wife and a mediocre mother, so I wasn't going to put up with infidelity on top of that. 

Here's the question. Our divorce is nearly finalized. I named him in the divorce [a moot point since I'm in a "no fault" state], but do you think I should expose them once the divorce is finalized? I don't want to get into legal trouble if he is fired, but I also don't want this to happen to a third (if not more!) couple. 

I should mention that when I first caught them sexting, they switched to texting via Google Voice. I knew my wife's Google password and Google Voice stores all texts and voicemails. I saved every text for about 6 weeks and still have it. I'm not sure of the legality of that.


----------



## Harken Banks (Jun 12, 2012)

MovingOnNow said:


> She was a bad wife and a mediocre mother, so I wasn't going to put up with infidelity on top of that.


Maybe the best line I have seen on these boards.

You really have no legal exposure for telling the truth.

EDIT: I'd be careful about referring to voicemails and text until after consulting a lawyer in your state. Your divorce lawyer may have familiarity with these issues. I was referring to the next to last paragraph. You have no legal exposure for explaning that your wife had an affair with the Dr., regardless of the fallout for him.


----------



## Malaise (Aug 8, 2012)

Ask your lawyer about any potential legal problems,but if it is the truth there should be no problems.

I would expose their a$$ a nano second after the D is final.

Expose it to everyone: ie hospital (cheating on their time in their space)
any medical associations

and the drug purchase to the local DA ( if you have solid proof)

and to anyone else you can think of ( family etc)


----------



## walkonmars (Aug 21, 2012)

From a website on libel law:

Two other important points:

_ *Libel is by definition false. Anything that is provably true cannot be libelous.*
“Published” in this context simply means that the libelous statement is communicated to someone other than the person being libeled. That can mean anything from an article that's photocopied and distributed to just a few people to a story that appears in a newspaper with millions of subscribers._

It's not revenge - it's a public service.


----------



## WhereAmI (Nov 3, 2010)

As long as her losing her job won't affect CS or alimony, I say go for it. Just make sure you leave emotion out of any correspondence. Expose using only the facts and let the recipients decide where to go from there.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Harken Banks (Jun 12, 2012)

When it comes to texts, voicemail, email and the like, I would still want to be careful that you do not have exposure for illegal access to private communications. Being risk averse by nature, I recommend that you check with your lawyer on this point before referring to any information gained from her private accounts.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

walkonmars said:


> From a website on libel law:
> 
> Two other important points:
> 
> ...


That website is not _entirely _accurate. (I have to be clued up on libel laws for my job) As it is possible for something that is true to be held to be a libel in some limited cases.

However, reporting the serial adultery of a doctor to his professional board, and to the city and state boards and departments would be considered as covered by privilege. 

So exposure could be a valid option.


----------



## TDSC60 (Dec 8, 2011)

Harken Banks said:


> When it comes to texts, voicemail, email and the like, I would still want to be careful that you do not have exposure for illegal access to private communications. Being risk averse by nature, I recommend that you check with your lawyer on this point before referring to any information gained from her private accounts.


Not disagreeing with you - I have an honest question since I understand that this is your field.

If the phone account was joint (his phone/her phone - same account) paid out of joint funds, would that make a difference?

If she used a household computer to send the emails would that be an issue?

I've got a feeling it will differ State to State, but thought I would ask since similar questions comes up often.

Edit: Poster does not say his location. If he is outside the USA it will be a moot point anyway.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

TDSC60 said:


> Not disagreeing with you - I have an honest question since I understand that this is your field.
> 
> If the phone account was joint (his phone/her phone - same account) paid out of joint funds, would that make a difference?
> 
> ...


If she voluntarily gave him the account passwords previously, that could make a difference. Unless she wanted him to see the emails? So she did not have to confess to anything? Or so he would know there was no chance of reconciliation?


----------



## Harken Banks (Jun 12, 2012)

TDSC60 said:


> Not disagreeing with you - I have an honest question since I understand that this is your field.
> 
> If the phone account was joint (his phone/her phone - same account) paid out of joint funds, would that make a difference?
> 
> ...


I don't know a lot about this area. If he has access by permission, it doesn't seem there could be an issue. I have heard stories of people in divorce cases getting into trouble for intercepting communications.


----------



## Falene (Dec 31, 2011)

Expose.

Lets just say that it is illegal to record the calls in your state. What the hell is going to happen to you? Would they throw you in jail? It just seems like you are worrying for naught.


----------



## Harken Banks (Jun 12, 2012)

Doesn't seem right, but if it's technically criminal, could be an unfortunate leverage point.


----------



## Count of Monte Cristo (Mar 21, 2012)

What is your goal with respect to exposure?

Revenge?

Civic duty?

Is there a reason you didn't expose earlier?


----------



## TDSC60 (Dec 8, 2011)

Harken Banks said:


> I don't know a lot about this area. If he has access by permission, it doesn't seem there could be an issue. I have heard stories of people in divorce cases getting into trouble for intercepting communications.


Yeah. A crazy one was in the news a year or so ago. Husband was sentenced to jail time for hacking his cheating wife's email account to confirm the affair he suspected. Not sure where it was.


----------



## Harken Banks (Jun 12, 2012)

Not black letter, just something a Google search called up, but should give some pause: Email Hacking and Divorce: Reading Spouse's Emails is Illegal | Suite101.com


----------



## Shaggy (Jul 17, 2011)

Yes, absolutely and without question.


----------



## Shaggy (Jul 17, 2011)

Harken Banks said:


> Not black letter, just something a Google search called up, but should give some pause: Email Hacking and Divorce: Reading Spouse's Emails is Illegal | Suite101.com


This was a single case of an aggressive young DA who chased this case. It also failed to go any further.

the reality is that DA departments have fixed finite budgets. they have to prioritize prosecutions and frankly nailing someone for exposing their cheating spouse just doesn't cut it against murder, million dollar fraud, etc.

It's such small potatoes that a DA would be ridiculed and called out for pursing it.


----------



## Fvstringpicker (Mar 11, 2012)

Personally, I'd spend the time you'd use researching the legality and the work exposing this crap hustling hot chicks. Be glad you're off loading this living hell. The right babe will make you forget and kick yourself for the time you wasted married to this witch when you do remember. A younger chick possesses certain healing qualities for a man's heart.


----------



## Shaggy (Jul 17, 2011)

Leon Walker - Victorious! Facing malicious prosecution from a corrupt and abusive legal system, Leon Walker came out on top.

Read about his story, and how the charges actually got dropped.


----------



## Complexity (Dec 31, 2011)

Worst case scenario, your wife will probably get fired and the doctor will get reprimanded. I don't know if you're going to pay spousal support because if not, I'd tread carefully. I'd tell the Dr's wife however.


----------



## Lifeisnotsogood2 (Sep 1, 2012)

Being angry and vindictive will hinder your progress of moving on. Let it go.


----------



## MovingOnNow (Sep 8, 2012)

Thanks for the advice everyone. I do live in the US, and as I mentioned before, I do name the Dr. in our divorce. I also mention "vague details" of their affair. I don't give dates, I don't give specifics, and I only say that I read her text messages. My lawyer felt this was enough to show that I had proof without hurting me. 

So why would I expose them? Not sure, that's what I'm asking. I definitely don't want this to happen to someone else. I'm not jealous, I'm over that. He didn't exactly get a great prize because of this, but they did cause me some permanent emotional and financial pain. Not to mention the permanent damage to my daughter. I know she's going around telling people that she was unhappy, that we had problems, etc. I remember calling her at work to see how she was doing and she would freak out on me, telling me not to call her. She would come home and apologize saying she was stressed out at work. I realize now that she was setting me up in front of her coworkers. She has to realize that she ****ed up and this guy, who is trusted to take care of women during their most vulnerable times, has to know that he can't go around ****ing wives and moms.


----------



## JCD (Sep 2, 2012)

Here is what you do.

You send a letter packet containing the email and texts to 

the HR department

the Head of his Department

The head of the hospital

The State Medical Association board

and his wife (if any)

You send it registered mail (i.e. must be signed by the recipient) and you make sure that you note that you CC all the other people involved.

This makes sweeping it under the rug much more difficult.

In the letter you request a formal investigation before you depose hospital staff as to who knew what.

You also request that this information be put into their personall files at the very least.


----------



## Malaise (Aug 8, 2012)

To me it's simple

Don't let him get away with it.

People here will say your beef is with your wife. 100% true,no arguement. But OM knew she was married and he stuck his d!ck where he knew it didn't belong. 

So fry him if you can.


Just my opinion. I hate to see creeps (of all types) get away with sh!t.


----------



## Malaise (Aug 8, 2012)

JCD said:


> Here is what you do.
> 
> You send a letter packet containing the email and texts to
> 
> ...


I love this post!


----------



## MovingOnNow (Sep 8, 2012)

I'm thinking maybe I should just take the Complaint of Adultery once the divorce is finalized and use that as the basis for a letter. Or just send that. It is a matter of public record anyway, and the two of them have received copies too.


----------



## JCD (Sep 2, 2012)

Oops!

I missed a few things.

You find out ALL the hospitals he has privledges with and send it to ALL of them.

You also include the Chief of Nursing and the Head Nurse of OB/GYN.

You make sure the letter is *return reciept requested*

There will be no denials.

Now, there is a shortage of OB/GYNs so not much will happen to him.

BUT all the nursing staff will use the sisterhood to spread his story. That will impact his career in some ways and will warn off the sensible. You can't fix stupid.


----------



## F-102 (Sep 15, 2010)

And about the ecstasy-in many states, him getting caught with ANY illegal drug will result in him losing his medical license. Her too, if she's an RN.


----------



## AlphaHalf (Aug 5, 2012)

Yes you should expose this bastard!!!!!!! Using ecstasy ,sleeping with coworkers and probably patients. Could be doing extra unnecessary checks on women or some type of perverted touching on a women or teenage girl that he finds attractive.....while on ex...who knows. I would not want this guy to touching anybody I know. 

You must expose this guy, and at the end if nothing happens at least you can say you tried to do the right thing. Doesn't matter if you expose him out of revenge or not. Doing the right thing is still the end result. What better way is there to get revenge by doing whats right? The accusations would put a spotlight on him and maybe then he will start to fear the consequences of his actions.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

MovingOnNow said:


> Thanks for the advice everyone. I do live in the US, and as I mentioned before, I do name the Dr. in our divorce. I also mention "vague details" of their affair. I don't give dates, I don't give specifics, and I only say that I read her text messages. My lawyer felt this was enough to show that I had proof without hurting me.
> 
> So why would I expose them? Not sure, that's what I'm asking. I definitely don't want this to happen to someone else. I'm not jealous, I'm over that. He didn't exactly get a great prize because of this, but they did cause me some permanent emotional and financial pain. Not to mention the permanent damage to my daughter. I know she's going around telling people that she was unhappy, that we had problems, etc. I remember calling her at work to see how she was doing and she would freak out on me, telling me not to call her. She would come home and apologize saying she was stressed out at work. I realize now that she was setting me up in front of her coworkers. She has to realize that she ****ed up and* this guy, who is trusted to take care of women during their most vulnerable times, has to know that he can't go around ****ing wives and moms.*


This is why he should be outed to his professional peers and the public.


----------



## Harken Banks (Jun 12, 2012)

I'm guessing this guy's carreer as an OB/GYN is in a lot of trouble when word gets out that he goes after married women.


----------



## Falene (Dec 31, 2011)

You expose because we should all be held accountable for our actions.

I would also expose because instead of focusing on his patients, the OM was having sex with your wife AT WORK and using his free time to purchase illegal drugs to enhance the experience of having sex with your wife. This is wrong on too many levels.


----------



## warlock07 (Oct 28, 2011)

MovingOnNow said:


> Thanks for the advice everyone. I do live in the US, and as I mentioned before, I do name the Dr. in our divorce. I also mention "vague details" of their affair. I don't give dates, I don't give specifics, and I only say that I read her text messages. My lawyer felt this was enough to show that I had proof without hurting me.
> 
> So why would I expose them? Not sure, that's what I'm asking. I definitely don't want this to happen to someone else. I'm not jealous, I'm over that. He didn't exactly get a great prize because of this, but they did cause me some permanent emotional and financial pain. Not to mention the permanent damage to my daughter. I know she's going around telling people that she was unhappy, that we had problems, etc. I remember calling her at work to see how she was doing and she would freak out on me, telling me not to call her. She would come home and apologize saying she was stressed out at work. I realize now that she was setting me up in front of her coworkers. She has to realize that she ****ed up and this guy, who is trusted to take care of women during their most vulnerable times, has to know that he can't go around ****ing wives and moms.




That is ****ed up!!! Expose the affair to her coworkers. Expose the doctor and wife to the HR for using the hospital premise for affair activities. Expose her to all your friends and families(in a respectful way or you will come off as a nutcase) and offer to provide proof if they want to.(probably on facebook). She might have vilified you already as an abuser. 

And post details of this piece of sh!t doctor on www.cheaterville.com


----------



## Shaggy (Jul 17, 2011)

Civilized society works because we hold each othe accountable for out ethics and actions.

The folks who want to kip holding people accountable for their ethics and actions are turning their backs on what makes society safe to live in.

The guy has broken up two mariages now. He has obtained and sap hated illegal drugs a part of his home wrecking. The dude is a threat to those around him.

He needs to be taken down.


----------



## Acabado (May 13, 2012)

This things happen all the time at hospitals. F0cking on Hospital property? Rampant HR will give sh1t.


----------



## Jonesey (Jul 11, 2011)

MovingOnNow said:


> Thanks for the advice everyone. I do live in the US, and as I mentioned before, I do name the Dr. in our divorce. I also mention "vague details" of their affair. I don't give dates, I don't give specifics, and I only say that I read her text messages. My lawyer felt this was enough to show that I had proof without hurting me.
> 
> So why would I expose them? Not sure, that's what I'm asking. I definitely don't want this to happen to someone else. I'm not jealous, I'm over that. He didn't exactly get a great prize because of this, but they did cause me some permanent emotional and financial pain. Not to mention the permanent damage to my daughter. I know she's going around telling people that she was unhappy, that we had problems, etc. I remember calling her at work to see how she was doing and she would freak out on me, telling me not to call her. She would come home and apologize saying she was stressed out at work. I realize now that she was setting me up in front of her coworkers. She has to realize that she ****ed up and this guy, who is trusted to take care of women during their most vulnerable times, has to know that he can't go around ****ing wives and moms.


You just answered your own question. on why..

The talking **** behind your back would be enough for me..
But i will be honest.REVENGE would be the reason.Could care less for the exww.But just to punish OM..BTW i have never ever claimed i was Ghandi


----------



## asdf974 (Jan 20, 2011)

State medical board would likely have issues with the ecstasy use.


----------



## Kallan Pavithran (Jan 17, 2012)

MovingOnNow said:


> Thanks for the advice everyone. I do live in the US, and as I mentioned before, I do name the Dr. in our divorce. I also mention "vague details" of their affair. I don't give dates, I don't give specifics, and I only say that I read her text messages. My lawyer felt this was enough to show that I had proof without hurting me.
> 
> So why would I expose them? Not sure, that's what I'm asking. I definitely don't want this to happen to someone else. I'm not jealous, I'm over that. He didn't exactly get a great prize because of this, but they did cause me some permanent emotional and financial pain. Not to mention the permanent damage to my daughter. I know she's going around telling people that she was unhappy, that we had problems, etc. *I remember calling her at work to see how she was doing and she would freak out on me, telling me not to call her. She would come home and apologize saying she was stressed out at work. I realize now that she was setting me up in front of her coworkers.* She has to realize that she ****ed up and this guy, who is trusted to take care of women during their most vulnerable times, has to know that he can't go around ****ing wives and moms.


:scratchhead::scratchhead::scratchhead:

Expose them wide and to all, Screw him as he screwed your family.


----------



## JCD (Sep 2, 2012)

asdf974 said:


> State medical board would likely have issues with the ecstasy use.


At the very VERY least he'll be 'enjoying' mandatory drug screenings for a while, which will cut into Dr. Happy's Fun Time Drug Use.



Look, a Doctor is given power, prestige and trust because he has to but the cost to him is to be ethically superior and earn that trust.

Too bad some (not all) medical practicitioners seem to think we give them the money and prestige simply because they are wonderful. Yes, they are smart, but so are card counters and Bernie Madoff. Smart people aren't particularly rare. It is the self discipline to study and to *keep it in your pants* that we are paying for!

He has an overwheening sense of entitlement and you need to rain on his parade a little bit. If the rain is yellow, more the better.


----------



## JCD (Sep 2, 2012)

Harken Banks said:


> I'm guessing this guy's carreer as an OB/GYN is in a lot of trouble when word gets out that he goes after married women.


Which is why spreading rumors and allegations should be done VERY carefully. I once alluded that a person stole something and someone much wiser than me called me on that stuff.

He was right.

However, in THIS case, it seems fully justified.


----------



## aug (Aug 21, 2011)

Report him to the State medical licensing board.

Post him on cheaterville.com

Make sure you have hard evidence to support your claim. Make copies of it and store them in several locations.


----------



## JCD (Sep 2, 2012)

Hmm. I forgot how medicine works in America.

Most doctors belong to a large practice of several doctors and sometimes connected to a large medical 'business'. "The Family Medical Group of Dayton" or whatever.

The corporation and his partners all should get letters.

If you want to REALLY get evil and I mean full fire and brimstone, AND you have solid proof of his drug use, you forward all that information to his malpractice insurer.

THAT will get their attention...and his!


----------



## cledus_snow (Feb 19, 2012)

just do it already, man.


----------



## MovingOnNow (Sep 8, 2012)

cledus_snow said:


> just do it already, man.


I'm waiting for the divorce to be finalized. She's going to agree to shared custody, no child support, no alimony, and I keep my 401K.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JCD (Sep 2, 2012)

MovingOnNow said:


> I'm waiting for the divorce to be finalized. She's going to agree to shared custody, no child support, no alimony, and I keep my 401K.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


That is a seriously good reason to wait.

Granted, she might be able to revisit the alimony issue if you get her fired, but c'est la vie


----------



## the guy (Aug 3, 2010)

Whats nice about cheaterville site is when women go to check on or look for a doctor his name will bring up the site in the search.

I think your STBXW did feel any consequences for the A and since you were already replaced she got what she wanted. 

Now whenher world comes crashing down and the fog goeas away she will see what a mistake it really was.

Teach both these POS a valuable lesson by giving them the consequences for there action by going balistic with the exposeure after the divorce. It just might teach them a thing or two.

At the very least your kid might have a mother after she face what a crappy life she had and fixes her self.......we can only hope!

For what its worth you might be doing your kid a big favor by making her mother face some real consequences in how she deals with her life and her life choices.

Again we can only hope that the mother of your child learns from these consequences she has yet to face and makes some life changing choice for the better, that make her a better mom in the future.


As far as the OM goes.........screw him he diserves to get burned. back in the day you could have beat the crap out of him for his part in the adultous affair and been patted on the back for it.

But now in this civil society our only recourse that will prevent us from landing in jail is to go after OM/AP in other less violent ways.

When the D is finalized please do not leave us hanging, please come back and tell us justice was served!


----------



## Exsquid (Jul 31, 2012)

MovingOnNow said:


> Here's the question. Our divorce is nearly finalized. I named him in the divorce [a moot point since I'm in a "no fault" state], but do you think I should expose them once the divorce is finalized? I don't want to get into legal trouble if he is fired, but I also don't want this to happen to a third (if not more!) couple.
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## Doc Who (Sep 9, 2012)

You need to bring whatever proof your lawyer feels does not implicate you in an legal risk to his hospital AND if you can get it, his malprictice insurance company. If you want to know where it will hurt, OB/GYN's pay considerably for malpractice, and any hint at risk will make his insurance company balk.

My guess is this guy is a **** up anyway, if he is doing X. I would wager that he has more than one malpractice complaint or other related complaints. Pile this on and his life gets more miserable.


----------



## WyshIknew (Aug 18, 2012)

Perhaps if you had exposed right at the beginning of the affair you would not have to divorce.
However from the sounds of it you are more than happy to move on with your life without her.


----------



## Shaggy (Jul 17, 2011)

Exsquid said:


> MovingOnNow said:
> 
> 
> > Here's the question. Our divorce is nearly finalized. I named him in the divorce [a moot point since I'm in a "no fault" state], but do you think I should expose them once the divorce is finalized? I don't want to get into legal trouble if he is fired, but I also don't want this to happen to a third (if not more!) couple.
> ...


----------



## Jonesey (Jul 11, 2011)

the guy said:


> Whats nice about cheaterville site is when women go to check on or look for a doctor his name will bring up the site in the search.
> 
> I think your STBXW did feel any consequences for the A and since you were already replaced she got what she wanted.
> 
> ...


----------



## jnj express (Mar 28, 2011)

As soon as the D., is final, file the following civil suit, in your name, and a seperate suit, in the name of your child----you file the tort action of INTENTIONAL INFLICTION OF EMOTIONAL DISTRESS, your situation has all the elements.

If you know for sure the so called Dr., is using/giving drugs---you bring him up before the state medical licensing board, and you bring him up before the hospital board---but you better have dead on proof of the drug use, prior to the last two actions.

you can get him for giving the xtasy, and using it himself----I certainly wouldn't want to be the patient of a Dr., who was loaded with a drug, when treating me.


----------



## Malaise (Aug 8, 2012)

Let me say this:

When I read stories such as this I project my own feelings. If this had happened to me I would do every thing I could do legally to screw with OM in any way I could.

You can call it public service,revenge,pettiness,vindictiveness or whatever you want.

If I am in the OP's shoes I'd do it.

And I would grin like a fool to see his world crash and burn.


----------



## snap (Oct 3, 2011)

Notify the hospital's HR, and unless they disclose it, deny saying anything to your wife's face. Am sure as an accomplished liar herself she would have no problem with this!


----------



## Diolay (Jan 25, 2012)

Sex in a hospital....Doesn't that violate some sort of health code?


----------



## snap (Oct 3, 2011)

They did drugs too. Prolly violated every code out there in the book.


----------



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby (Nov 7, 2011)

Diolay said:


> Sex in a hospital....Doesn't that violate some sort of health code?


My friend is a charge ER nurse and says this happens frequently. Some of married doctors will hit on the nurses which some are married as well.:/. They do other things that surprised me as well.


----------



## MovingOnNow (Sep 8, 2012)

My lawyer insists that getting them fired could be financially destructive to me. I think it's so unfair that I have to keep their secret or risk getting sued. Does anyone have a lawyer in NJ that I can speak to? Perhaps one that specializes in privacy laws.


----------



## Shaggy (Jul 17, 2011)

MovingOnNow said:


> My lawyer insists that getting them fired could be financially destructive to me. I think it's so unfair that I have to keep their secret or risk getting sued. Does anyone have a lawyer in NJ that I can speak to? Perhaps one that specializes in privacy laws.


Perhaps you can elaborate on why he says it would harm you?

The only way I could see it being bad for you would be if it caused a change in the support payments being exchanged. However, since any firing would come not as a consequence of you exposing, but as a consequence directly of their breaching of ethical and employment policies, then while they would be unemployed they would be expected to secure positions of similar pay.

Essentially you are a whistle blower, not an offender.

It's also similar to someone who got caught having an affair at work, gets fired by HR for it, and the spouse divorces them. In such a situation the one who got fired would, in my understanding, be expected to secure employment of similar pay. 

If it was possible to avoid or affect payments due to having no job at the time of D - then every guy out there who is on the hook for support and alimony would simply be unemployed for the divorce and get out of paying anything. That simply doesn't work.


----------



## MovingOnNow (Sep 8, 2012)

According to my lawyer, sending a letter could jeopardize my ex's license, which would expose me to a self-created alimony claim. I could also jeopardize Dr's license subjecting me to a lawsuit. 

Also, the evidence I have is based on texts/emails in her Google account. Lawyer feels that that evidence may not be admissible and I may have obtained them illegally.


----------



## Thor (Oct 31, 2011)

Obviously you should follow your lawyer's advice. And avoiding alimony would be a good thing for you!

Having said that, exposing after the divorce is final might not affect alimony. If the divorce is finalized with zero alimony, she may have no ability to change it. But your lawyer would have to advise you on this.

Also, there are different ways to become aware of those emails or voice messages. What if she had left them on the family computer and you found them? Not that you logged into her email, but she left them easily available to you to see, either with the browser open and logged in or perhaps with the messages downloaded onto the computer's disk? If something like this happened it might be a completely legal way for you to have obtained them. It would seem to be a he said she said situation if she tried to have you prosecuted for illegally obtaining them.

In addition I have wondered about the difference between being legally admissible for prosecution vs being legally usable for your defense. For example, an illegally obtained recording cannot be used to prosecute someone. But if you were accused of something such as libel, would you be permitted to use allegedly illegally obtained recordings to defend yourself?


----------



## JCD (Sep 2, 2012)

So ask your lawyer about the moral implications of turning your back as a doctor engages in drug use.

Is that YOUR problem or the Doctors? 

How hurt are you? How much do you want to spare anyone else the pain you're going through? How much do you care about any patient getting harmed if he's less discriminate in his drug use? How much do you care about the bad guys getting away unscathed?

If the answer is 'not very much' then just walk away. It isn't worth the risk (though Dr. Phallus' lawyer might very well tell him to suck it up because an ugly court fight will NOT be in his interests...)

Worst comes to worse, you pay alimony and get a law suit that may or may not go away.

OR, if I might suggest option B.

Have a meeting with HR, HIS head of the department, and the chief of nursing.

"Look, I just got divorced from Nurse Ratchett. How, by the way, IS the career of Dr. Phallus? I am not making a formal complaint but other husbands might not have my forebearance and might try to include some rather nasty publicity for the hospital.'

"As I said, I am NOT bringing charges...but I DID name him as a problem in MY divorce...and anyone who brings legal action against him in the future will have my name. I'll HAPPILY spend my vacation time being deposed. And I can name names."

"The problem with OB/GYN is it's such a SENSITIVE field of medicine. Women have to trust their doctor with their naughty bits and when you have a doctor who is rather indiscriminate about playing 'hide the salami' well...it just looks BAD."

"So it seems you need to do a bit of rug sweeping, maybe a little "Come to Jesus" meeting with some of your staff." Pause "By the way, what exactly IS the drug testing policy for physicians?"

"I was never here. We never had this conversation. What you do is in YOUR court..."

Then leave and let them look at each other meaningfully.

There is a subtle difference between 'scuttling his career' and bringing his upward movement in the hosptial hierarchy to a standstill.

Most likely, soon after a conversation like that he'll need to be brought to surgery to have the teeth marks in his a$$ sewn up.


----------



## jnj express (Mar 28, 2011)

Your atty -- doesn't sound like much of a bulldog

The TRUTH-is always a defense to ANYTHING/EVERYTHING

If you are telling the truth, then nothing will happen to you

Your wife caused her own problems, the use of drugs should be brought to everyone's attention, and if this Dr., is running around messing with other men's wives, everyone needs to know that----IF IT IS THE TRUTH


----------



## crossbar (Aug 25, 2011)

Blast this dude! 

Talk to your lawyer about filing an Alienation of Affection lawsuit. Try to find the BH of the other marriage that this douche bag broke up and see if he's intersted in filing a suit against him. Contact the AMA ethics board and file a complaint with them! 

Contact the HR department at the hospital he's at and file a complaint against him. This douche bag has been busting up marriages with obsolutely no consquences to his actions. This dude should be sh*tting himself for the pain he has caused.


----------



## Shaggy (Jul 17, 2011)

Your lawyer is obviously a avoid sticking your neck out type of guy.

I suspect he'd also advise you not to speak up if a lawyer did something illegal to you, because you might get him disbarred and that he could then sue you for his career loss.


Or perhaps you shouldn't call the police when you cach a burger because the charge might harm his ability to get into Harvard.


I really have a hard time believing that any court would take a damage claim against you seriously for 1 second. These two are the ones who have breached ethical, professional, and HR conduct. They will be the ones held accountable, not you.


----------



## gpa (Feb 22, 2012)

MovingOnNow said:


> According to my lawyer, sending a letter could jeopardize my ex's license, which would expose me to a self-created alimony claim. I could also jeopardize Dr's license subjecting me to a lawsuit.
> 
> Also, the evidence I have is based on texts/emails in her Google account. Lawyer feels that that evidence may not be admissible and I may have obtained them illegally.


Well remind your attorney that he is acting for your interests. Not hers.


----------



## JCD (Sep 2, 2012)

New Jersey is a real hard market on insurance companies due to the way the market is set up. They only have a very few insurance companies which work there. So messing with his malpractice insurance would be huge.

IF you want to got there.


----------



## JCD (Sep 2, 2012)

Any decision?


----------



## cledus_snow (Feb 19, 2012)

what is this thread about, again? 

_ahhh, yes_--EXPOSURE!


so know you have all this evidence that this man- a doctor no less -is involved in nefarious acts, even going as far as using narcotics at the hospitals expense; using the hospital as his own private brothel; not to mention all the other heinous acts he's been involved in. and you still question exposure?

listen.....as far as i'm concerned you're a public "do-gooder." this character should be exposed for being so out of character as a medical professional. i mean, this scumbag should be trumped-up on charges for ethic violations, alone. he's a danger to patients as well as the whole medical community. i would call it your DUTY to turn this man over to the proper authorities.


if your lawyer had the balls, this is how he'd spin it.


----------



## MovingOnNow (Sep 8, 2012)

Here's the update guys...

So the divorce was finalized on Sept. 20th and I feel great. Part of me just wants to let it go, but part of my really thinks if I don't say anything I might regret it. I haven't decided who, if anyone, I should CC, but tell me if I'm on the right track:



Dear Dr. X
I am contacting you today not as a jealous man, but rather as a father to a little girl, a little girl that your colleagues at XYZ Medical Center brought into this world. As a medical professional, you see your patients at their most vulnerable and desperate, and they look to you not only for medical treatment but also for emotional support. I have spent many sleepless nights thinking of my daughter’s future. Not only because she is now from a broken home, but because my view of the world is forever changed. I can no longer trust the people she comes in contact with—a burden I will now always carry.
As you know, in March of this year I became aware that you and my [now ex-] wife, YYYY, were having an affair. I was immediately promised by both of you that contact would cease. It did not cease, and instead led to the end of our marriage. I am not writing to preach to you about morality, but rather to address other behaviors unbecoming of a man entrusted with the well-being of wives, mothers, and daughters. Dr. X, I am well aware that what two consenting adults do in the privacy of their home is their own business, no matter how immoral it may be. But your encounters were not limited to your home. Instead the two of you saw it appropriate to engage in sexual relations in the hospital—a display of blatant disrespect for your colleagues, profession, and the patients seeking the very best from you.
As you know and knew at the time of the affair, my wife is being medically treated for depression and shows obvious signs of possible other mental health issues such as insomnia, weight loss, and impulsiveness. And rather than recognizing those obvious signs and caring for YYY as a friend and coworker, I feel you exploited them. You were aware that she was on prescription antidepressants yet drank with her, allowed her to drive under the influence, and most troubling, purchased illicit drugs for her, including ecstasy. You showed absolutely no restraint and no concern for her well-being. 
Perhaps the most obvious sign of your lack of regard for the sanctity of marriage is your relationship with a woman I only know as “Steph.” It came to my attention that this is not the first time you targeted a married woman. Despite being confronted by her husband, you went on to sleep with my wife. I do not know if there are others, but based on your lack of self-control, I would not be surprised if there are. 
Dr. X, as I stated at the beginning of this letter, I am not jealous of you, nor am I jealous of my wife. The two of you have shown your true colors and will have to carry the heavy burden of shame and guilt for the rest of your lives. The truth is, I cannot, with good conscience, know what I know and not comment on your character. As a father who will one day hold his little girl’s hand in the delivery room, I am not willing to ignore your actions and lack of respect.


----------



## Shaggy (Jul 17, 2011)

Do not send a note like that to the OM.

Send the note to medical parents, the doctors wife, and everyone else you can think of. Everyone but him or your cheating ex.,


----------



## Cdelta02 (Sep 20, 2012)

Good letter.


----------



## MovingOnNow (Sep 8, 2012)

He's not married. Can I ask why? I was going to CC other people, no?


----------



## Cdelta02 (Sep 20, 2012)

Shaggy said:


> Do not send a note like that to the OM.
> 
> Send the note to medical parents, the doctors wife, and everyone else you can think of. Everyone but him or your cheating ex.,


Why not send it to him and copy everyone else?


----------



## Cdelta02 (Sep 20, 2012)

MovingOnNow said:


> He's not married. Can I ask why? I was going to CC other people, no?


You should send to him. Just sending it to the others will make you look like a jealous guy or just a crank. The letter becomes difficult to ignore when it is actually going to the main character as well.


----------



## aug (Aug 21, 2011)

Send a copy to the licensing board. Or, better yet, file a complaint for breach of duty by the doctor.


----------



## Shaggy (Jul 17, 2011)

Go after his practice with lawsuits and exposure of him and your wife.

Doctors like him only car about himself and his money, so by going after his professional life you strike the POS where he will feel it.

It will also humiliate your ex wife.


----------



## tom67 (Oct 2, 2012)

I agree go to HR at the hospital explain to them and tell them you are keeping your legal options open as advised by your atty. Read chumplady's replies dealing with carlton's thread please.


----------



## OldWolf57 (Mar 20, 2012)

That letter sound so DAMN weak man.
If they had any guilt or shame they would not have kept doing it.
The letter you send him should say 

"I gave you a chance, you pissed on my hand, now I will piss on your world ".

Then you go file a malpractice suit on him.
You have evidence of drug use, hospital sex, and his knowledge she was on meds. 

Make a BIG stink. Try to get the media involved. They would LOVE a story of a doc doing illegal drugs and giving them to a woman he is cheating with who is married nd on meds for depression.

And can I ask ?? 

What is so wrong with a lil revenge while you expose a walking cancer who took an oath to heal ??

In fact, send me the evidence an I will do it.


----------



## tom67 (Oct 2, 2012)

If the divorce is final EXPOSE!:iagree: legally it does not matter at this point if what you say is true.


----------



## Malaise (Aug 8, 2012)

OldWolf57 said:


> That letter sound so DAMN weak man.
> If they had any guilt or shame they would not have kept doing it.
> The letter you send him should say
> 
> ...


Why, nothing. Nothing at all.


----------



## JCD (Sep 2, 2012)

Letter Translation: You hurt my feelings and broke your vows. I hope you feel REALLY BAD about it.

It is a literary guilt trip to one of the Shameless. What exactly do you think will result in this letter?

He'll laugh as he gets off on breaking up a marriage and remembering his time with your ex. He'll see it as validation for his studliness and Alpha-tude (too many men mistake 'morally bankrupt' with 'Alpha')

So maybe it will make YOU feel a little better and maybe you'll make him lose a night's sleep, but what has changed?

He's still preying on stupid married women. He's still using drugs. He's still abusing trust.

Consequences for his choices= *0*

This is the letter you should write to HR, his supervisor and the head of the hospital, like I said before, certified with a signature required.

"Dear X,

As you may or may not know, my marriage with my wife of X years has come to an end as a result of her diagnosed depression and her blatant infidelity.

You are not her parents, nor are you morality police. However, in the course of our many conversations on the subject, she mentioned an issue which deals with patient safety.

To wit: she stated she enjoyed a good deal of recreational pharmecuticals with Dr. X in the course of their consensual activities. I can't speak to the morality of a doctor hitting on a woman on anti-depressants, nor of the morality of an institution which turns a blind eye to such activities. However, a drugged up doctor is a moral, legal and public relations threat to your hospital.

Now, you may very well dismiss me as a vengeful crank. That is your perogative. However, NOW YOU KNOW. The ball is in your court in how you want to address this issue."

This keeps it low key but will still result in REAL RESULTS on keeping other people from being treated by a junkie.


----------



## JCD (Sep 2, 2012)

Excuse me. I forgot something.

First you call his practice and ask which hospitals he has privledges with so you can see if their practice and hosptial are in the network coverage of your health insurance.

You send it to the head of OBGYN for all of those hospitals.

Personally I'd send it to the headS of nursing too (maybe not indicating it to the other recipients) so the HoN can do her own bit of housekeeping. Women are very comfortable cleaning things up off the record...


----------



## MovingOnNow (Sep 8, 2012)

JCD said:


> This is the letter you should write to HR, his supervisor and the head of the hospital, like I said before, certified with a signature required.


What if I CC'd his boss, dept. supervisor, and chief of the hospital? Frankly, I think not addressing him head-on looks more cowardly.


----------



## turnera (Jan 22, 2010)

Let him know you did it. AFTER you send them.


----------



## tom67 (Oct 2, 2012)

MovingOnNow said:


> What if I CC'd his boss, dept. supervisor, and chief of the hospital? Frankly, I think not addressing him head-on looks more cowardly.


Agree
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MovingOnNow (Sep 8, 2012)

Should I add?: 

Consider this the final action of my divorce. I am, however, fully prepared to defend the allegations I have made if forced to do so.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 27, 2012)

Literally you can't put the voice records in front of law unless you have worn someone that you're recording it.That's why when you go in to supermarkets you get these signs as "CCTV CAMS IN OPERATION".First the warning & then you can confront if there's anything illegal!!


----------



## MovingOnNow (Sep 8, 2012)

Not voice records... Stored chat messages which I accessed on a shared computer..


----------



## Kasler (Jul 20, 2012)

Now old wolf has the right idea. 

Doctors truly only care about their status and money.

With his action you can see that taken away.

Go to HR and report him. You can even file malpractice.


----------



## Malaise (Aug 8, 2012)

MovingOnNow said:


> What if I CC'd his boss, dept. supervisor, and chief of the hospital? Frankly, I think not addressing him head-on looks more cowardly.


More cowardly than going after a married woman?

Who gives a sh!t what he thinks is cowardly?

The point here is to make him feel some of the pain you have felt. Since he has no morals or conscience that means hit him in the wallet and reputation.

Your'e not playing a game here.


----------



## Shoshannah (Aug 29, 2012)

There are many other people on this forum who know more than I do and you should listen to them. My point of view is as an R.N. who is married to a physician but I now stay home with my very large family of children. I think the letter is good because it spells out everything that was done by this man, who should not be allowed to care for patients in his present state or be allowed near vulnerable people such as your wife. My husband has had the misfortune to of having two drug addicted doctors in his practice. Everyone paid for the poor character of these men, especially the patients. You are doing many people a much needed favor with this letter. It would be so wrong to let him continue professionally as he is. By the way, my husband had an EA with one of his coworkers and I was the last to know. No one told me. I had to find out accidentally and would have appreciated it if someone had had the guts to let me know.


----------



## tom67 (Oct 2, 2012)

MovingOn especially the proof you have of illegal drug use you imo you have an obligation to expose this!


----------



## Thor (Oct 31, 2011)

I think the letter is weak and reeks of unsubstantiated revenge. If you want to send a letter to Dr. POS, send him a letter telling him what you think. If you want to send a letter to inform his employer or the licensing authorities of his unethical and illegal behaviors, send one. I don't believe one letter serves both purposes.

You can tell Dr. POS that he was unethical in preying upon a vulnerable woman who was being treated for depression, and you can say he is scum for breaking up marriages. You can tell him you know he engaged in all kinds of illegal activities. Whatever. Speak your mind. My guess is he won't care because he won't feel any threat, but you might feel better after berating him.

Such a letter would look like sour grapes to his boss or to the licensing authorities. They want specifics. He had a sexual affair with a woman he knew was married and who he knew was being treated for a mental illness. He engaged in an inappropriate sexual and romantic affair with a coworker (who could be considered a subordinate) using hospital facilities and resources (phone, computer, internet network). You know that he did this with at least one other married woman. He uses prescription and/or illegal drugs to party with these married women. Perhaps this rises to a date rape scenario. (I would bring up that specter of rape just to amp up the legal fear). You have proof of such activities.

Learn what the legalities are in your specific location of the evidence you obtained. Is there a legal way you could have obtained it? Definitely learn to say "that is irrelevant to the issue" when asked about how or where you got the info. Recording conversations may or may not be legal depending on your specific laws. Emails and other digital messages contain headers or other embedded tags which can show the path they took, which means you should be careful about providing raw copies.

If you provide text excerpts from emails or maybe some other internet based messaging, the hospital can probably go back through their servers and find the originals. This would be usable in court against him, whereas your copies might not be.

If you want to tell him he is slime on the bottom of a pile of dog poop, don't worry about proving your point. Just vent in a strong way.

If you want to expose his unethical (yes he is unethical and there should be consequences) and illegal activities you will need to unemotionally provide enough proof to get the authorities rolling. Be cautious not to implicate yourself in possible illegally obtained evidence. Cleanse data and don't get dragged into explaining where you got it.


----------



## Kasler (Jul 20, 2012)

^ Yeah all that letter basically is was "You hurt me and I want you to know that you're a bad person and should feel bad"

This kind of letter going to a grown man who does drugs and f*cks wives?

Only thing that letter would get from him is a few laughs. 

Medical board revoking his license, he won't be laughing.


----------



## JCD (Sep 2, 2012)

First off, let's not get bogged down something besides the point.

Dr. POS is not going in front of a DA. He is not being charged with drug use. He is not even likely to get his license pulled. This evidence does not need to be legally rock solid.

This is for two reasons. One, any interoffice discipline that occurs to him doesn't NEED that standard of proof. As a corrolarry to this point, this isn't even proving anything by the word of the OP. He is pointing them in a direction to INVESTIGATE THEMSELVES. Then they are responsible for the legalities of their search. (Send the letter to any corporate practice he is tied to as well)

Next, telling this story to a reporter puts the 'case' from the court of legalities to the court of public opinion. A little post script "I shall make my information available to anyone who asks about it if this isn't addressed' will put the fear of scandal into the most soulless corporate drone.

Just another way to look at it.

But you are correct. If you feel this is cowardly, make sure you send him a copy... one week after you send it to everyone else. Though why you should warn him to drop his fun time drug usage is beyond me if we actually WANT him to be caught.


----------



## OldWolf57 (Mar 20, 2012)

Do you want him to pay for what he did, or you just looking to cry on his shoulder. 
Basicially that what you are doing. This pos don NOT think or feel as you do. UNDERSTAND that now.
He don't give a damn about how you feel or what you think about him.

What your letter will do is might make him think you will report him. So he may try to clean up his act for a while, and cover his tracks.

Read "The Art of War", by General Sun. Yes, your war is still ongoing. Thats why you want him to know how you feel.
Well what better way than to go after his CORE IDENTITY.
DOCTOR !!!

Go back and read THOR post, Then sit down and plan a really effective FIRST STRIKE !!


----------



## MovingOnNow (Sep 8, 2012)

I'm getting a few mixed messages. I am going to make an appointment with a new lawyer this week. I'm going to present the evidence that I have and make sure my ass is covered. If he doesn't see an issue, I'll go full throttle. If I'm opening myself up to more pain, I'll throttle back a bit.


----------



## JCD (Sep 2, 2012)

MovingOnNow said:


> I'm getting a few mixed messages. I am going to make an appointment with a new lawyer this week. I'm going to present the evidence that I have and make sure my ass is covered. If he doesn't see an issue, I'll go full throttle. If I'm opening myself up to more pain, I'll throttle back a bit.


Might I suggest that if it's a LITTLE pain, you're already in deep. If you can spare a patient or some other clueless husband, a little pain would be a noble thing.


----------



## tom67 (Oct 2, 2012)

Hey if you have legit evidence of illegal drugs/over prescribing of barbituates ect don't you worry the DEA will get involved then just sit back and watch that show


----------



## Broken at 20 (Sep 25, 2012)

Yea, illegal drugs can ruin people. 

Plus if you can prove he was on illegal substances while giving out medical assistance or operations, can't you cause him to lose his medical license? You might tell the hospital if they won't do anything about out, your next call will be to some government agency that oversees all that to tell them a doctor at a local hospital has been on illegal substances, you have proof, and you question the integrity of the hospital staff. 

Then after you clean you out his bank accounts from suing him, what will he have left? 
The trippy of memory of having sex with some nurse that he can barely remeber because the drugs took out his memory. 

I love karma.


----------



## 40isthenew20 (Jul 12, 2012)

Burn them both. This guy has been banging the whole staff apparently and if you're not going to knock his teeth out, hurt him at his place f employment. I'm sure that the directors wouldn't be happy hearing that two on duty health care workers were screwing in the broom closet.


----------



## crossbar (Aug 25, 2011)

MovingOnNow said:


> Here's the update guys...
> 
> So the divorce was finalized on Sept. 20th and I feel great. Part of me just wants to let it go, but part of my really thinks if I don't say anything I might regret it. I haven't decided who, if anyone, I should CC, but tell me if I'm on the right track:
> 
> ...


Why write a letter to him? Makes no frickin sense. The Asshat could give a damn about your marriage. What makes you think he gives a damn what you have to say in a letter.


----------



## happyman64 (Jan 12, 2012)

MON

You have to hurt him where it hurts.

His reputation and his pocket.

Send it to him and the owners of the hospital. 

And especially to the Medical Review Board. They go ape over DR's pulling crap like that.

Good Luck

HM64


----------



## fortheloveofit2 (Oct 1, 2012)

40isthenew20 said:


> Burn them both. This guy has been banging the whole staff apparently and if you're not going to knock his teeth out, hurt him at his place f employment. I'm sure that the directors wouldn't be happy hearing that two on duty health care workers were screwing in the broom closet.


:lol::iagree::lol::iagree::lol::iagree::lol::iagree::smthumbup::smthumbup::smthumbup::smthumbup:


----------



## JCD (Sep 2, 2012)

fortheloveofit2 said:


> :lol::iagree::lol::iagree::lol::iagree::lol::iagree::smthumbup::smthumbup::smthumbup::smthumbup:


You are ignoring two unfortunate realities.

First, the number of OB-GYNs is shrinking in America because they are so liable to lawsuits. That means that hospitals have trouble providing services on this front. They have an incentive to look the other way.

Secondly, after 10 years of a Mental Bataan Death March studying, working 30+ hour shifts, and having patients slobbering all over them in gratitude, there seems (I'm a troll, not a statistician) to be a culture of entitlement where Nurses are looked upon as a perk of the job like free stethoscopes.

Which means that administrators who are doctors won't care that much about what two people do.

Which is why you hype the drug angle, not the infidelity angle. The second is only useful to sex up the other charge.

You also need to have realistic expectations. He isn't likely to get his license pulled. Some plastic surgeon Florida used the same laser treatment device to scar three patients in a row (after warnings) because the machine cost so much and the AMA swept it under the rug until the press got involved.

What you WILL do is destroy his reputation and probably advancement opportunities. But he'll still work. Which is why I also suggested sending it to the Heads of Nursing. While they are also realistic about consensual couplings, they also resent that image in the doctor's mind to a certain extent. So his prowls will get a hairy eyeball in the future.

Sorry this seems pessimistic but from what little information I read about and make up, this seems most likely


----------



## OldWolf57 (Mar 20, 2012)

What you do is find out what investigative reporter is the best in your area, an tell him you got a DAMN good scandle for him. Ah never mind. 
Just send him your letter and get on with your life.

You have never had a devious thought in your life, so you can't take the fight to him. 

Just get on with your life dude.


----------



## tom67 (Oct 2, 2012)

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Shaggy (Jul 17, 2011)

This guy may also have other complaints or even people at the hospital that he has also screwed over - so you going to them might give them an opportunity they've been waiting for to nail him.


----------



## tom67 (Oct 2, 2012)

like the nike commercial JUST DO IT!


----------



## Broken at 20 (Sep 25, 2012)

JCD said:


> You are ignoring two unfortunate realities.
> 
> First, the number of OB-GYNs is shrinking in America because they are so liable to lawsuits. That means that hospitals have trouble providing services on this front. They have an incentive to look the other way.
> 
> Secondly, after 10 years of a Mental Bataan Death March studying, working 30+ hour shifts, and having patients slobbering all over them in gratitude, there seems (I'm a troll, not a statistician) to be a culture of entitlement where Nurses are looked upon as a perk of the job like free stethoscopes.


I wonder how they view the angry pissed husband of the nurse. 
Especially if he is younger and bigger, and thinking irrationally...
May be projecting my anger here...



> Which is why you hype the drug angle, not the infidelity angle. The second is only useful to sex up the other charge.
> 
> You also need to have realistic expectations. He isn't likely to get his license pulled. Some plastic surgeon Florida used the same laser treatment device to scar three patients in a row (after warnings) because the machine cost so much and the AMA swept it under the rug until the press got involved.
> 
> ...


I still have trouble finding you can't get his license revoked. 

Get a good lawyer, and he can pick this guy apart I bet. 
A doctor that probably can't remember when he picked up drugs? Giving out medical advice on drugs. 
Get some former patients that maybe got some bad advice from this guy, and are angry but can't do anything until now? 
Even if medical records are confidential, how about you take your retirement, then pay for a premium air time, and say something to the effect of:

This doctor, (while maybe holding a picture of him, or showing one of him) has been doing illegal drugs for the past several years, and may have given out medical advice to his patients while on drugs. 
If this man is your doctor, and gave you any medical advice that you then suffered medical stress from (or other fancy lingo) call this number (law firm, or you) so you can recoup any loss you are eligible too. 



Then I bet after the law firm gets maybe 10 calls, they'll have a rock solid case agianst the hospital and the doctor, and they'll do wahtever they can to make it go away. 

You'll get a bunch of money, he'll have to lose his license and suffer horribly from losing probably everything, plus this will bring up the infidelity of past nurses (hopefully), and the media will latch onto this and blow it up.


----------



## tom67 (Oct 2, 2012)

Sending a letter on a law firm's letterhead to the hospital usually scares the crap out of them it will add alot more weight that you mean business!


----------



## JCD (Sep 2, 2012)

tom67 said:


> Sending a letter on a law firm's letterhead to the hospital usually scares the crap out of them it will add alot more weight that you mean business!


I agree. You don't need to retain the law office to actually DO anything (though they will probably insist on a retain or some fee for 'forwarding' the letter')

But it will make things a bit more chary of rugsweeping.

But as OldWolf noted, you seem just as diffident as your ballless lawyer. (You've already been through a lot. Him? Not so much)

So if the only thing you are willing to do is send a sob letter to the doctor which will essentially be meaningless, then just drop the issue and get on with your life.

If you are concerned with doing the right thing (and I won't ding you if you don't) then actually do something that will make a difference.


----------



## tom67 (Oct 2, 2012)

I think MON you will regret this chance you have now if not for you but for other vulnerable women he takes advantage of. The ball is in your court. Do the right thing!


----------

